# Identification appreciated



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

I am attaching an old photograph taken in the harbour of the Greek Island of Halki many years ago. I wonder if any of our site "wise ones" can come up with any leads to the identification of the vessel at anchor.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I expect totally wrong but i wonder if its one of the Royal Navy cruisers 1900s era


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

My suggestion also, David.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Chalki was Turkish until 1912 when invaded by Italians. Did not become part of Greece until 1948.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

I was talking to a retired Greek Naval captain on the island not long ago and his feeling was that it was more likely to be Turkish. I have been unable to track down an old picture of similar style. Not of any great importance but more idle curiosity.


----------



## Arundel (Jul 3, 2009)

I had a quick look at some of the Turkish/Ottoman Navy photos, and can't find any pics so far that look anything remotely close to the pic. It looks very RN. Colour scheme (guessing with the B&W) looks like RN boat station (probably yellow funnels, black hull, and white superstructure).


----------



## Arundel (Jul 3, 2009)

The Dutch ship, Noord Brabant, is another possibility.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

If it is RN I would think it is somewhere between 1890/1905. Looking carefully at Noord Brabant I think the latter has more housing at the after part. Also,I am inclined to think the vessel is not as large as first assumed. I am very familiar with that harbour and visually sizing the thing up suggests a smaller vessel. Some Naval historian somewhere probably has the answer. Many thanks.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

I live in Noord Brabant - if that's any help !.


----------



## Arundel (Jul 3, 2009)

ja ja... ha ha John ... as long as where you live has two tall orange/yellow funnels


----------



## Arundel (Jul 3, 2009)

I had wondered if it might be a Pearl Class cruiser. I read up a little on the Navy of the Ottoman Empire, and found, to my interest, after Admiral Pasha retired, the Ottomans hired a retired RN Admiral to straighten up and modernise their navy (and also clean ot corruption). Up until then they havd been paddle steamers and rather ancient sail juggernauts. Most perculiar array of naval bric-a-brac ever seen. My guess is that if the Island was under Turkish rule, it might not be out of order if this might have been one of the Pearl class Cruisers stationed at the China Station, between Pasha leaving and the First World War.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Arundel, you may be close to the truth having had a look at the Pearl Class online. The tonnage goes along with my view that the vessel in question was not really that large. Thanks for that. I'll try and look a bit further now.(Thumb)


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Could be one of 5 or 6 sister German built torpedo boats and sold to the Ottoman Navy. Grainy pics of these available show a very close similarity so think I will settle for that.


----------

